# A Big Thank you



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

Just wanted to say thank you to all of you who supported A Fishing Fantasy Guide Service and Outfitters for the last 18 + years. We have sold the fishing side to Capt. Scott Salyer (www.redfishrunnebayguideservice.com) 832-401-8244.
The memories will always be there of all the great times we have had.
We are semi-retiring and will be running hunts out of Cotulla in the fall/winter months and hope to travel the rest of the year.
Please check out our new site www.mohunting.net and like us on fb and keep up with specials and what's going on.
Our phone number is still the same 361-438-1866
Thanks
Mike and Shelly O'Dell
361-438-1866
www.mohunting.net


----------

